# AZTEC DANCERS FOR CARSHOWS N SO CAL



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Q VO RAZA IF YOU GUYS WANT OR NEED DANZANTES @ YOUR SHOW OR EVENT HIT ME UP. IM A LOWRIDER N A AZTEC DANCER I HAVE A 62 IMPALA N HAD LRM 2008-09 LOWRIDER TRIKE OR THE YEAR MEXHIKA. We ask for a donation of $200 n it can be 5 - 50 Dancers were n L.A. SGV SFV OC SD N IE ECT ALSO IF YOU NEED A PRETTY FEMALE DANZATE FOR PHOTOSHOOT HIT ME UP ALSO ASK FOR DONATION. WERE NOT ENTERTAINERS OR HERE TO PROFIT N ANYWAY WE ASK FOR RRSPECT FOR OUR NATIVE WAYS N HERE TO SHOW N TEACH OUR RAZA OUR MEXHIKA AZTECKA ROOTS . Peace n 
Noah Gomez Aka Mexhika 626-384-1917 Please Call or pm in advace Thank You...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Will post pics if you wish thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Q-Vo,Noah


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Orale Big Rich Talzocamate Mexika


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post pic of the female danzate


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Danzantes are good women who know there roots n our not hoodrats like u see @ carshows.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> Danzantes are good women who know there roots n our not hoodrats like u see @ carshows.


Well Said.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MEXICA said:


> Will post pics if you wish thanks


GREAT IDEA BUT I THINK IT LOOKS SILLY WHEN THEY ARE DANCING AND HOLDING A CAR CLUBS PLAQUE, ITS LIKE WHY CANT IT BE ABOUT THE DANCE / ART. CAR CLUB SHOULDNT BE MAKING THEM HOLD THE PLAQUE WHILE THEY PERFORM.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

well Danzantes are humble people n wont say no for a pic were not there to make money n charge like the hoodrats there looking for a baller so w that said it cool to take pics as long as there used n good teast. We should have Danzantes pose on our cars cuz there our roots n history I would No hoodrat homeweakers on my car they get the boot n kick rock cuz there up to no good.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MEXICA said:


> Danzantes are good women who know there roots n our not hoodrats like u see @ carshows.


so no pic?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

what do u want a pic of an event or just a danzante i konw alot n there all beatiful but i would have to ask them out of respect to post online homie


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Aztec danzantes didnt wear ther kopillies headdress with a bikini and fake tits. They wear triditional trajes. But for a photoshoot that a differnt story n im sure we can make something  I got my pro model ready n gonna get her geard up !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MEXICA said:


> what do u want a pic of an event or just a danzante i konw alot n there all beatiful but i would have to ask them out of respect to post online homie



:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MEXICA said:


> Q VO RAZA IF YOU GUYS WANT OR NEED DANZANTES @ YOUR SHOW OR EVENT HIT ME UP. IM A LOWRIDER N A AZTEC DANCER I HAVE A 62 IMPALA N HAD LRM 2008-09 LOWRIDER TRIKE OR THE YEAR MEXHIKA. We ask for a donation of $200 n it can be 5 - 50 Dancers were n L.A. SGV SFV OC SD N IE ECT ALSO IF YOU NEED A PRETTY FEMALE DANZATE FOR PHOTOSHOOT HIT ME UP ALSO ASK FOR DONATION. WERE NOT ENTERTAINERS OR HERE TO PROFIT N ANYWAY WE ASK FOR RRSPECT FOR OUR NATIVE WAYS N HERE TO SHOW N TEACH OUR RAZA OUR MEXHIKA AZTECKA ROOTS . Peace n
> Noah Gomez Aka Mexhika 626-384-1917 Please Call or pm in advace Thank You...


KEEP DOING YOUR THING HOMIE ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I START TO DO SOME OF MY SHOWS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORKuffin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Will Do Primo Garcias


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt For Mexhika LowRiders


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

CRUZN THE BARRIOS AND CALLES DE AZTLAN MEXHIKO, KEEPPING XHICANO, MEXHICANO CULTURA ALIVE !!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: HELL YEEAAHH!! :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt for Danzantes Mexhikas, Toltecas, Zopotecas, Aztekas...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy Mexika New Year. Summer almost here so book us in advance for your events. Thanks 626-384-1917 Danza Azteca Toyaacan Anahuc Aztlan. Paz


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt for the Mexhicas danzantes q vo


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt 626-384-1917 Noah Gomez


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Here you go Noah. My dad told me to put these pics on for you.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> post pic of the female danzate


No seas burro.:bowrofl:


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

mexica.. my name is jesse, i own a shop in south los angeles (lordz of kustomz) i grew up here in the south side and in and out of trouble all my young life, like most of us chicanos/mexicanos i got into the gang life as a kid, lost my best friend at the age of 12 who died in my arms after being shot by rivals, 
perro gracias a dios i grew out of that stage of my life, and now i build kustom cars for a living,..
my crew are just kids i pull of the streets and give them a chance no one else will, i personely know how hard that can be.. no shop or job ever open their doors for me, most of the kids did not know the difference from a screw driver and a wrench...now they build full kustom cars,
with this said i am celebrating our shops 10th year anniversary this sat march 24th, i now its short notice but i just found your ad..we will be having live bands, food, raffles, and a bunch of ranflas and viklas, this is a free event, we are not charging any one, the food vendors will be by local familys, the bands will be donating their time,

this event will be coverd by the local media and a few mags.. 
now my question to you, would you like to donate some time to our event..
contact me at 323-3887669 jesse


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for postn pics and Jesse sure will be glad to support,


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE AZTEC DANZANTES @ A SHOW ,EVENT, WEDDINGS , OR QUISENENDRAS ECT PLZ FEEL FREE TO ASK Noah Gomez Danza Azteca Toyaacan


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Also we teach mexica mayan history n cultural.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> Here you go Noah. My dad told me to put these pics on for you.


 Thank You n your Father Mark


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

We also go to schools n colleges. For Velaciones n Funerals Dia de los Muertos...y Dia de la Virgen de Guadalupe 626-384-1917 Noah Mexica Gomez


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

NOAH, GRACIAS CARNAL..


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

lordz of kuztomz said:


> NOAH, GRACIAS CARNAL..


Tlatzocamate a ti Jessy


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP PARA LA CULTURA MEXHICA


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

trying to post pics asap


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WE ASK FOR A DONATION N FOOD N WATER IF POSSIBLE GARCIAS TLAZOCAMATE RAZA


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> Here you go Noah. My dad told me to put these pics on for you.


 If anyone would like Aztec Danzantes for your up comeing Cinco de [email protected] show or any date or event there afther plz feel free to call me @ Noah 626-384-1917


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Donation Food and Water is ask for any event or show. Garcias ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt for Danza Azteca keeping our mexica roots alive


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

CAN I text someone pics so they can post in here for me plz ?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> CAN I text someone pics so they can post in here for me plz ?


ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IF you guys would like Aztec Danzantes for your Carshows or Events Please feel free to call. We ask for a donation food n water. Depends on show n event also date so please call inadvance at least a mounth inadvance. Gacias 626-384-1917


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

bttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt for DIA DE LOS.MUERTOS


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt 626/384/1917 For.Aztec.Danzantes


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TtT book inadvance for shows n events


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MEXICA said:


> IF you guys would like Aztec Danzantes for your Carshows or Events Please feel free to call. We ask for a donation food n water. Depends on show n event also date so please call inadvance at least a mounth inadvance. Gacias 626-384-1917


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MEXICA said:


> TtT book inadvance for shows n events



Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MEXICA said:


> IF you guys would like Aztec Danzantes for your Carshows or Events Please feel free to call. We ask for a donation food n water. Depends on show n event also date so please call inadvance at least a mounth inadvance. Gacias 626-384-1917



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MEXICA said:


> IF you guys would like Aztec Danzantes for your Carshows or Events Please feel free to call. We ask for a donation food n water. Depends on show n event also date so please call inadvance at least a mounth inadvance. Gacias 626-384-1917



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

For info on Aztec Danzantes (626)848_1427


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt 626/848_1437


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Book your 2013 shows n events asap paz...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:PURO AZTEC PRIDE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:PURO AZTEC PRIDE! :thumbsup:


Suave El.Maestro.Lazaro de.Los Angeles He.brang Danza Azteca from Mexico.in the 70s


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt for.Danza Azteca Mexhica


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

See you there Aztec Dancers!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave Bomb Club.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt 626)848-1437


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

new info num 626-820-3563


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:







:wave:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

What up Mexhika


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

New info.num 626_820_3563


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt 626 820-3563


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Need Aztec Danzantes for your event hit me up @ (626) 820_3563 Noah


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## CARNALISMO81 (May 21, 2011)

TTT FO ALL DANZANTES KEEPIN DA CULTURE ALIVE!!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

CARNALISMO81 said:


> TTT FO ALL DANZANTES KEEPIN DA CULTURE ALIVE!!!


Tlazocamate Mexhica. Thanks homie


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

MEXICA said:


> If anyone would like Aztec Danzantes for your up comeing Cinco de [email protected] show or any date or event there afther plz feel free to call me @ Noah 626-820-3563


 ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mexhika said:


> Need Aztec Danzantes for your event hit me up @ (626) 820_3563 Noah



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Dia de los Muertos


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt Happy Mexhika New Year


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Ttt Happy Mexhika New Year


Ttt 626 820 3563


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

SALUDOS MEXICA WANTED TO INVITE YOU GUYS OUT TO OUR SIX ANNUAL SUMMER CAR SHOW GOING DOWN AUGUST 10 HERE AT THE ELKS IN SANTA MARIA I CAN LET THE GENTE KNOW ALL PHOTOS WITH DANZANTES ARE WITH DONATIONS,IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE DOING THERE THING SO COME OUT AND SHOW THE GENTE WHAT OUR CULTURA IS ALL ABOUT ORALE GRACIAS FOR YOUR TIME SIGE ADELANTE Y QUE VIVA LA CULTURA.OUR FLYER IS ON SHOWS AND EVENTS IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

To far for my people to.go.up.there cuz we're in.Los Angeles. But maybe I can pass the.word to.a circle up there pm me info and thanks agin for your interest in our culture


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Hit me up on.my.New num.if.you.guys.want Aztec Dancers for.your.shows and.events Thanks 626 820 3563


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Hit me up on.my.New num.if.you.guys.want Aztec Dancers for.your.shows and.events Thanks 626 820 3563


For the.original people of.the.Sun and this land Mexhica Nation


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Ttt


ELA MEXICA INDEPENDENCE DAY PARADE 2014


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Dis de los muertos tonight and manana at placita olverda los Angeles


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Dis de los muertos tonight and manana at placita olverda los Angeles


Bump for our Brown Roots


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Dis de los muertos tonight and manana at placita olverda los Angeles


Bump for our Brown Roots


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Que viva la raza Mexhika. Instead of all the negrada they hire for our people to seeCHALE I SAY DANZA MEXHIKA Y CULTURA INTEAD OF ALL THAT Bullshit !!! Stay brown and support our people !!!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmu Mexhikas


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmu Mexhikas for your shows events or community gatherings. Always good to show our people our culture roots history dance drum songs and ways.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------

